# Crested Gecko growth rate



## MantisL (Dec 23, 2018)

Hello everyone, I currently have two crested geckos in which I am concerned in their growth. They are currently at 18 grams 2 months from a year old. I don’t know if anyone here may know what to do but please help if you can. I currently feed them Pangea apricot with repashy  superpig and crickets once a week. They are between 70-80 degrees Fahrenheit and have a 70% humidity in their terrarium. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cole 78 (Dec 25, 2018)

Head over to one of the many reptile forums, here on mantid forum your probably not gonna get many replies regarding this...


----------

